# R. Uakarii courting, what to expect next



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Much to my glee, 2 of my 4 R. Uakarii "Gold-legged" have started to show courting behavior as of this past week. The male calls, and the female follows him around, putting her arm on his back. They usually end up between two of the leaves of the sygonium.

I put a few horizontally oriented film canisters in a couple places at a couple of different heights as deposition locations. 

Should I be expecting eggs this early, or will it mostly likely result in naught? They are 6-8 months out of water.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

The answer is: no one can tell you if you're going to have eggs or not, and if you do have eggs whether they'll be fertile or not. It's a bit of a wait and see game. 

My pair have sometimes transported the tads to film canisters and sometimes to bromeliad axils. 

Good luck!


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Well I guess I have my answer! 

These eggs look infertile though, right?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

SpaceMan said:


> Well I guess I have my answer!
> 
> These eggs look infertile though, right?
> 
> View attachment 297670


Agreed, they do look infertile to me


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

The more I look at photos, the less sure I am of whether they're fertile or not. I think I'm just going to leave them in place and see what happens. I'll try to supply many deposit sites in the form of film canisters in case they develop into tadpoles, so I don't need to go trying to extract them when they get transferred to a brom.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

If they were just laid, they look fine. They will start to split and darken, or remain white and go moldy =D


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Chris S said:


> If they were just laid, they look fine. They will start to split and darken, or remain white and go moldy =D


 Yeah they were literally laid this afternoon. It makes me wonder if there are other eggs in less visible locations. I've seen this pair huddle up together in other locations this last week.


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

So I've been keeping an eye on these eggs, and it looks like 1 of them is bad, but maybe the other 2 (far left, far right) are developing? What are you guys' thoughts:


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

The two good eggs are definitely developing and are now in the embryotic stage progressing towards the larval stage:

Day 6 or 7:









Day 7 or 8:


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Day 14: Getting pretty close to hatching


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

I didn't update this thread, but the tadpoles were picked up about a week after the last post. One was carried for 2 days and dropped off in a brom axil. I tried extracting him with a turkey baster and a smaller eye dropper like device, but it just wasn't working. I eventually just removed the whole brom and flushed it upside down. 


The second tad was deposited in one of the many tilted film cannisters with water about 2 more days later. Both are now being raised in separate 4oz deli cups.





































Also, only days after the second tadpole was deposited, they laid another clutch of eggs, 5 this time, and all of which are fertilized and are developing. I'm debating whether or not I'll pull them at some point. I kind of want to slow their roll a little bit, and I also feel a little bad taking them out, given that the male checks on them every day. We'll see.









The male checking on the eggs:


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Congratulations! 
This is great.

I, actually, had one of my uakarii tadpoles morph into a froglet a couple of days ago.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Do you have any plans to keep or sell the tads when they morph into froglets? (Or frogs)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2020)

Awesome post with cool chronology/timeline details + photos. Keep it coming spaceman and congrats!


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

FroggerFrog said:


> Do you have any plans to keep or sell the tads when they morph into froglets? (Or frogs)


I will most likely sell all the froglets that come from these guys, as I just don't have the room to expand my collection that much. Probably won't be ready to ship until the Fall though.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

SpaceMan said:


> I will most likely sell all the froglets that come from these guys, as I just don't have the room to expand my collection that much. Probably won't be ready to ship until the Fall though.


I’m not going to be too ecstatic once my Santa Isabels breed. You can probably guess why...


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

And here we are barely a week later, and they just laid another clutch of 3 eggs.

Caught in the act. Female is on the right depositing eggs, male had already deposited sperm.


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Sheesh. Like clockwork, the same pair laid yet another clutch today. This time 4 eggs.

At this rate, I'm getting 3-5 eggs every 7 days. How long can they keep this up?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Pretty much as long as there are locations to deposit eggs.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes, they will keep laying. You can try drying out the tank a bit and cutting back on feeding and they may stop. Also, if you pull the eggs, they may be inclined to lay again sooner.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Chris S said:


> Also, if you pull the eggs, they may be inclined to lay again sooner.


^^^ this is the key!
In my experience, uakarii will continue to breed as long as there are available egg laying places, and/ or tadpole depositing areas. I left a clutch of eggs with my group to see what they would do and they didn't breed for 3-4 months while the tadpoles were in the tank. As soon as I removed the tads then within weeks there was a fresh batch of eggs.


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Haven't pulled any eggs yet, but there are plenty of brom axils for them to use. They also used one film cannisters, but I ended up leaving it rather than pulling it.

When you left the tads in the tank, were you feeding them/keeping their water clean somehow?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

SpaceMan said:


> Haven't pulled any eggs yet, but there are plenty of brom axils for them to use. They also used one film cannisters, but I ended up leaving it rather than pulling it.
> 
> When you left the tads in the tank, were you feeding them/keeping their water clean somehow?


Nope. I left them completely as is. They didn't make it (I was ok with that), The tadpoles were not deposited anywhere that I could easily retrieve them so I left them where they were


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Dad loaded up the 3 tads from the first clutch a few days ago, and deposited the first tadpole in a film cannister today. This time I provided 5 different film cannisters for deposition, with fresh RO water with a little piece of almond leaf in each, hoping that he'll avoid dropping them into a brom axil again. 










On a side note -- only one pair of the group of 4 has been breeding, and I'm fairly confident I have a 2.2 group (although I've only heard one male call). At the very least I'm confident I have a 1.2.1 group, as one of the females sometimes chases the other (suspected) female around, and those two are both similar size -- which is larger than the male above. Is it pretty normal for only one pair in a group to actively court and produce? They're in a 37-gallon.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

SpaceMan said:


> Dad loaded up the 3 tads from the first clutch a few days ago, and deposited the first tadpole in a film cannister today. This time I provided 5 different film cannisters for deposition, with fresh RO water with a little piece of almond leaf in each, hoping that he'll avoid dropping them into a brom axil again.
> 
> View attachment 298646
> 
> ...


Yes, it is pretty normal, from what I've read. There will very likely be a dominant male and dominant female


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

All three tadpoles were dropped off and extracted successfully. Two were put in film cannisters (tilted up, half filled with RO water and a small piece of indian almond leaf), one at the substrate level, and one halfway up the wall. The 3rd was deposited in the center of a brom, but easily extracted with a pipette (cut to the appropriate diameter). 

The first was deposited 24 hours after pickup and the other 2 72 hours.


----------

